# بجاتو: المجلس الرئاسى تدخل فى القضاء.. واستبعاد شفيق يعيد الانتخابات



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

قال المستشار حاتم بجاتو الأمين العام للجنة العليا لانتخابات الرئاسة، إن  طرح فكرة المجلس الرئاسى يعد تدخلا فى عمل القضاء، مشددا على أنه يجب  احترام القضاء، وإن اختلفت الأحكام عما يريده الشعب المصرى، موضحا أن مطالب  ميدان التحرير من محاكم ثورية أو مجلس رئاسى لابد أن يوجه إلى البرلمان  لإصدار تشريعات.

وأضاف بجاتو خلال حواره مع الإعلامى والكاتب الصحفى خالد صلاح ببرنامج آخر  النهار ويذاع على قناة النهار، أنه لا يوجد نص دستورى أو قانونى يوصى  بإنشاء مجلس رئاسى الذى يطالب به الثوار بميدان التحرير، لضمان محاكمات  عادلة، لافتا إلى أن ما يضمن الانتخابات آليات داخل السلطة القضائية، موضحا  أن محكمة النقض هى الوحيدة التى تستطيع إعادة محاكمة مبارك، ورموز النظام  السابق ولإعادة المحاكمة لا بد من وجود إعلان دستورى.

*ولفت بجاتو إلى أن استبعاد الفريق أحمد شفيق من انتخابات الرئاسة سيؤدى إلى  إعادة الانتخابات برمتها، لهذا قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن فى بقاء  شفيق سلامة واستقرارا للانتخابات.

--------------

يعنى ايه بقى اللى متلون بالاحمر حد فاهم حاجه ؟
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (4 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه سلامة الانتخابات 
​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

يعنى بوجود شفيق الانتخابات هتكمل 
بخروج شفيق هيتم تحديد موعد للناس تتقدم مرة تانيه لانتخابات الرئاسه ويبقى فيه طعون وبعد كدة يبقى عندنا عدد كبير من المرشحين 
يتصفوا ويبقوا اتنين  مفهمش اخوانى 
يجي مجلس الشعب يروح مفصل لواحد فيهم قانون  على مقاسه 
ونعيد تانى من الاول 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يعنى بوجود شفيق الانتخابات هتكمل
> بخروج شفيق هيتم تحديد موعد للناس تتقدم مرة تانيه لانتخابات الرئاسه ويبقى فيه طعون وبعد كدة يبقى عندنا عدد كبير من المرشحين
> يتصفوا ويبقوا اتنين  مفهمش اخوانى
> يجي مجلس الشعب يروح مفصل لواحد فيهم قانون  على مقاسه
> ...



*هو دا فعلا معنى اللى مكتوب بالاحمر 

متفقة معك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2012)

*يعنى الانتخابات اتحدد ليها ميعاد واتوفى بالوعد رغم كل المشاكل والصراعات وتمت الانتخابات ف ميعادها وبرقابه دوليه وتحت سمع وبصر مندوبين المرشحين 
مش فاهمه بقى ليه التشكيك ف النتيجه !!!
غالباااا السبب حزب الكنبه اللى صوتهم فضل ساكت ومظهرش الا ف نتيجة الصناديق فكانت صدمه كبيره لثوار التحرير مع ان المفروض انهم دعاة حريه وديمقراطيه وواجب عليهم يحترموا النتيجه اياً كانت*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يونيو 2012)

اعاده الانتخابات يعني مد الفتره الانتقاليه
يعني مزيد من عدم الامن والامان والفوضي
يعني الاخوان تعيد حساباتهم وتظبط امورها من جديد
يعني الناس يجيلها احباط اكتر وتقاطع الاعاده بكل مراحلها

وربنا يرحمك يا مصر
بسبب عناد اولادك مطالبين الدايمقراطيه الوهميه


----------



## هالة الحب (4 يونيو 2012)

باطل الاباطيل.الكل باطل وقبض الريح.


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو دا فعلا معنى اللى مكتوب بالاحمر
> 
> متفقة معك​*


:99:Thanks 


Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الانتخابات اتحدد ليها ميعاد واتوفى بالوعد رغم كل المشاكل والصراعات وتمت الانتخابات ف ميعادها وبرقابه دوليه وتحت سمع وبصر مندوبين المرشحين
> مش فاهمه بقى ليه التشكيك ف النتيجه !!!
> غالباااا السبب حزب الكنبه اللى صوتهم فضل ساكت ومظهرش الا ف نتيجة الصناديق فكانت صدمه كبيره لثوار التحرير مع ان المفروض انهم دعاة حريه وديمقراطيه وواجب عليهم يحترموا النتيجه اياً كانت*


والنعمه مزوووورة وبالارقااااااااام :99:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 يونيو 2012)

*ولفت بجاتو إلى أن استبعاد الفريق أحمد شفيق من انتخابات الرئاسة سيؤدى إلى إعادة الانتخابات برمتها، لهذا قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن فى بقاء شفيق سلامة واستقرارا للانتخابات.​**هذا معناه ان انتخابات مجلس الشعب ايضا ستعاد
فكما لو كان يقول لهم اسكتوا بدل ان تفقدوا مقاعدكم بمجلس الشعب
فترضوا بشفيق وإلا ......

ومن ناحية اخرى لو اعيدت انتخابات الرياسة ممكن اللى يفضل مرسى وابو الفتوح مثلا



*


----------



## noraa (4 يونيو 2012)

بصوا يا شباب شباب التحرير  عايزين ديمقراطية مفصلة


----------



## Alexander.t (4 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الانتخابات اتحدد ليها ميعاد واتوفى بالوعد رغم كل المشاكل والصراعات وتمت الانتخابات ف ميعادها وبرقابه دوليه وتحت سمع وبصر مندوبين المرشحين
> مش فاهمه بقى ليه التشكيك ف النتيجه !!!
> غالباااا السبب حزب الكنبه اللى صوتهم فضل ساكت ومظهرش الا ف نتيجة الصناديق فكانت صدمه كبيره لثوار التحرير مع ان المفروض انهم دعاة حريه وديمقراطيه وواجب عليهم يحترموا النتيجه اياً كانت*



تبرير كل ما صدر فى حق الوطن فقط من اجل شفيق لا يمت للديمقراطيه بصله
حينما أتت الديمقراطيه بالاخوان فى مجلس الشعب لم تعجبكم تلك الديمقراطيه
عن اى ديمقراطية نتحدث ؟
نتحدث عن عملية انتخابيه تلوثت
ومع ذلك لم يخرجو شفيق لكى لا يتم الاعاده فهل من عاقل يصدق هذا الكلام!


----------



## grges monir (4 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تبرير كل ما صدر فى حق الوطن فقط من اجل شفيق لا يمت للديمقراطيه بصله
> حينما أتت الديمقراطيه بالاخوان فى مجلس الشعب لم تعجبكم تلك الديمقراطيه
> عن اى ديمقراطية نتحدث ؟
> نتحدث عن عملية انتخابيه تلوثت
> ومع ذلك لم يخرجو شفيق لكى لا يتم الاعاده فهل من عاقل يصدق هذا الكلام!


تصدق يا مينا اللى مش عاجينا اية
ان الثورة فى كلتا الحالتين لم يكن لها مكان
لا مجلس ولا رئاسة !!!!!


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2012)

*نتمنى ان تصل هذه الرساله للراسبين فى الانتخابات*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يونيو 2012)

نحن فى دولة ممزقة ليس لها كبير لا شىء متفق عليه نهائيا كدا مصر رايحه فى داهية


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> تبرير كل ما صدر فى حق الوطن فقط من اجل شفيق لا يمت للديمقراطيه بصله
> حينما أتت الديمقراطيه بالاخوان فى مجلس الشعب لم تعجبكم تلك الديمقراطيه
> عن اى ديمقراطية نتحدث ؟
> نتحدث عن عملية انتخابيه تلوثت
> ومع ذلك لم يخرجو شفيق لكى لا يتم الاعاده فهل من عاقل يصدق هذا الكلام!



*اعتراضنا ع الاخوان كان وما زال لفكرهم الرجعى وافكارهم المتخلفه ولان التصويت كان قائم على طائفيه بحته ورشاوى ماديه وعينيه اشتمها حتى من لا انف له 
اما الانتخابات الرئاسيه التى بالمناسبه لم تعترضون عليها الا بعد ظهور النتيجه !!!
كانت انتخابات برقابه دوليه من اشخاص ليسوا اصحاب مصالح شخصيه مباشره أو حتى غير مباشره
كانت مُراقبه تصويتياً وفرزاً اعلامياً محلياً ودولياً 
فمن أين أتى التلوث الا من افكار من ضاعت فرصتهم ف فرض رأيهم على الرأى العام
هناك حقيقه تقول ان هناك أخرووووون صوتوا بما يخالف اختياركم وللصندوق كلمه ورغبه يجب احترامهم
أنا عن نفسى لو كان الصندوق اختار حمدين كنت سأحترم نتيجته ..
اليست هذه هى (أ -ب ) الديمقراطيه
بأى حق يأتى شخص كخالد على لم يحصل على اصوات تُذكر ليقول سأحكم بالغصب عن طريق مجلس رئاسى
هذا عبث !! *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اليست هذه هى (أ -ب ) الديمقراطيه*


 *الديمقراطية فى بلادنا العزيزة تُشبه أمتحانات اللغة العربية بها :*
*(س) - ( قُل رأيك ) فى بيت الشعر الفلانى ...وبين أوجه الجمال والبلاغة فيه*
*(ج) = مافيهوش أى جمال ولا بلاغة يا أستاذ !!*
*- أقعد صفر*
*= مش بتقول لى يا أستاذ قُل رأيك ؟*
*- مالكش رأى فى مقرر الوزارة يا حومار*


----------



## miraam (5 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتراضنا ع الاخوان كان وما زال لفكرهم الرجعى وافكارهم المتخلفه ولان التصويت كان قائم على طائفيه بحته ورشاوى ماديه وعينيه اشتمها حتى من لا انف له *
> *اما الانتخابات الرئاسيه التى بالمناسبه لم تعترضون عليها الا بعد ظهور النتيجه !!!*
> *كانت انتخابات برقابه دوليه من اشخاص ليسوا اصحاب مصالح شخصيه مباشره أو حتى غير مباشره*
> *كانت مُراقبه تصويتياً وفرزاً اعلامياً محلياً ودولياً *
> ...


 
*كلام تمام 1000% *
*و بعدين مجلس رئاسى ايه الى حيشتركوا فيه التلاته الى اساسا هما غير متفقين و لم يستطيعوا ان يتحدوا قبل الانتخابات و يجتمعوا على واحد منهم فقط يترشح بأسم الثوره و يوحد الاصوات  :thnk0001:*

*طيب دلوقتى هما متفقين لهدف واحد و هو ابعاد شفيق بعد كدا حيعملوا ايه مع بعض لما يختلفوا فى القرارات و الاراء :t19: مين فيهم الى حيمشى رأيه :act19:*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يونيو 2012)

المشكلة ليست فى عند وغباء حمدين صباحى ولكن الطامه الحقيقيه هى سرقة احلام شباب مصر المشكله فى ان الكل يحلم بافضل ويدافع بابشع الوسائل التى نرفضها المشكله انكم اختارتم الافضل ولكن هذا اللافضل خطابه كالاخوان تماما يعتمد ع التحيز والانحياز نحو امور بعينها ليمصد ارضيه ليست من حقه
فقد قمنا بثوره ليست من اجل شفيق او مبارك او مرسى او المرشد
قظنا بثوره من اجل مصر لكل المصريين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الديمقراطية فى بلادنا العزيزة تُشبه أمتحانات اللغة العربية بها :*
> *(س) - ( قُل رأيك ) فى بيت الشعر الفلانى ...وبين أوجه الجمال والبلاغة فيه*
> *(ج) = مافيهوش أى جمال ولا بلاغة يا أستاذ !!*
> *- أقعد صفر*
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههه

يعجبنى أسلوبك الرائع و الساخر فى التعبير عن الواقع​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> المشكلة ليست فى عند وغباء حمدين صباحى ولكن الطامه الحقيقيه هى سرقة احلام شباب مصر المشكله فى ان الكل يحلم بافضل ويدافع بابشع الوسائل التى نرفضها المشكله انكم اختارتم الافضل ولكن هذا اللافضل خطابه كالاخوان تماما يعتمد ع التحيز والانحياز نحو امور بعينها ليمصد ارضيه ليست من حقه
> فقد قمنا بثوره ليست من اجل شفيق او مبارك او مرسى او المرشد
> قظنا بثوره من اجل مصر لكل المصريين



*طب إيه الحل يعنى​*


----------



## girgis2 (8 يونيو 2012)

*أحسن حاجة في اللي بيؤيدوا الاخوان واللي بيؤيدوا** شفيق انهم عمالين ليل نهار يقولوا احترموا رأي الأغلبية واحترموا الصندوق لأن هي دي الديموقراطية

وبينسوا أو يتناسوا ان في غياب كامل لدور الدولة في اشباع الناس وتعليم حقيقي ابداعي وعلاج وتثقيف وتنوير الأغلبية دي

وبعد كدة يقولوا احترموا الديموقراطية ورأي الأغلبية

حاجة كدة عنب عنب
*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 يونيو 2012)

*يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد
عاشت مصر العظيمة
حرة مستقلة
ويسقط الخونة عملاء قطر
و لن يحكم مصر من يحمل
 هو واسرته جوازات امريكية
هو ينفع الاخون ياخدوا المجالس 
التشريعية والسلطة الرئاسية والتنفيذية
وجميع السلطات ونسميها ديموقراطية??
ولا نسميها دكتاتورية اخوانية متسلطة
*​* 





 كلنــــــــا
   سوف ننتخب شفيق
   مـــن اجل استعــــادة
   كرامة وامن وحضارة مصـــر
   نــعم للحضارة والرقي والتـــقدم
   ولا للرجعية والتخلف والتعصب
  ولا لحكم المرشد والشاطر وقطر
 [FONT="]و لا [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/B][B][SIZE=4][SIZE=7][B][COLOR=red][FONT="]لا ​**[FONT="]لا[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/SIZE][/B][/SIZE][/B]
  [B][SIZE=4] [B][SIZE=4]   [SIZE=7][COLOR=Blue][B][FONT="]للاتجار[/FONT][FONT="]بالدين[/FONT]​*[/FONT]


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يونيو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى الانتخابات اتحدد ليها ميعاد واتوفى بالوعد رغم كل المشاكل والصراعات وتمت الانتخابات ف ميعادها وبرقابه دوليه وتحت سمع وبصر مندوبين المرشحين
> مش فاهمه بقى ليه التشكيك ف النتيجه !!!
> غالباااا السبب حزب الكنبه اللى صوتهم فضل ساكت ومظهرش الا ف نتيجة الصناديق فكانت صدمه كبيره لثوار التحرير مع ان المفروض انهم دعاة حريه وديمقراطيه وواجب عليهم يحترموا النتيجه اياً كانت*


كلامك تمام وصح


----------

